# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  A few pics

## takinitslow

Here are a few pics from my trip tp Port Antonio and Boston Bay. More to come as soon as I get all the cameras downloaded.

The Blue Lagoon








Great Huts View From Bamboo Treehouse

----------


## JitterBug

gorgeous!

----------


## Vince

I can just fell the vibe by looking into those irie pictures!

----------


## bigbamboo

So beautiful. I can't wait to see the rest. I'll be there in 20 days but after seeing these I want to leave in the morning.

----------


## jojo p

I am so glad you guys had a great time in Port Antonio....so...did you ever try surfing ???

----------


## takinitslow

I did Jojo and I didn't do to bad I got up probably 5 times. Getting up was easy it was picking the right wave and timing your start that was the hard part. Will be doing it again soon!!!

----------


## takinitslow

Bigbamboo, Port Antonio is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been to, and the people are very nice I didn't feel like they were trying to squeeze every dime they could out of me like I do sometimes in Negril. It was very relaxing. Just what I was hoping to find. Don't get me wrong I love Negril but they are two very diff experiences. It was great for the relationship with the wife we rediscovered togetherness. Amazing Experience

----------


## bigbamboo

> we rediscovered togetherness.


You're exactly right! Last November was Ms. Laura and I's first trip to Port Antonio after 15 trips to Negril. I love Negril and will visit Negril again but for where I'm at right now in my life Port Antonio's a better fit. I'm really glad you and the Misses had a great trip.

----------


## sammyb

Lovely

----------


## billndonna

Great pictures,thanks for sharing!!

----------


## 541lion

Great pics!! Wonder what ever happened to no motorized boats in the blue lagoon

----------

